# Killer White Skirt Tetras?



## amiller87 (Jan 12, 2017)

I have a 50 gallon freshwater aquarium. In it I had a 5 year old Angelfish, two 3 year old Pictus Catfish, and two Bristlenose Plecos, one a year old and one 6 months old. The year old one was about 2 inches long, the younger one about 3/4 of that size and they did an amazing job at cleaning the tank and everything in it. I recently got 5 White Skirt Tetras. I noticed after 2 days that I couldn't really see the plecos anymore but because they are small I assumed they were hiding. After a week I got really nervous and took everything out of the tank except the fish; plants, coral decorations, etc. The plecos were simply not there. I vacuumed the gravel, they were not burried. I assumed if they were eaten I would have at least found some bones but nothing. The two filters I have on the tank were also void of any fish body parts. These plecos lives peacefully with my other fish and all of a sudden I got the Tetras and they absolutely vanished. Do White Skirt Tetra's eat plecos, completely? If so, would Chinese Algae Eaters be good to get to help with tank cleaning or will they get eaten too?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Never get chinese algae eaters unless you want a territorial adult fish that grows to the size of 30cm and doesn't consume algae at maturity.... And they also have a fondness of consuming the slime coat of many fish - like your angels.

Did you quarantine? How did you introduce the skirts into your tank? Did any of the petstore water make it to your tank? 
(the skirt tetras could of introduced disease, especially if you didn't quarantine beforehand. )


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

In regards to Chinese Algae eaters. I bought one for my community tank about 18 months ago. It was about 1 inch at that time. It just passed away a few days ago from CO2 poisoning along with 22 other fish. In the 18 months it grew to about 6 inches in my 45 gal bowfront. Not once did I ever see any aggression to my other fish! And, after I obtained the fish; I never had any problem with algae in my tank. It kept the tank sparkling clean. I wouldn't hesitate to add another in the future. Just one man's experience and opinion!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Slaz said:


> In regards to Chinese Algae eaters. I bought one for my community tank about 18 months ago. It was about 1 inch at that time. It just passed away a few days ago from CO2 poisoning along with 22 other fish. In the 18 months it grew to about 6 inches in my 45 gal bowfront. Not once did I ever see any aggression to my other fish! And, after I obtained the fish; I never had any problem with algae in my tank. It kept the tank sparkling clean. I wouldn't hesitate to add another in the future. Just one man's experience and opinion!


Well indeed lucky you. As for myself and the internet, we share the same experiences regarding these "beauties". Fine as babies, but a total pain as an adult.


----------

